# serielle Konsole über Com to LAN Adapter

## Tinitus

Hallo,

bei uns sind mehrere Rechner im Netzwerk. Um Kernelfehler auslesen zu können braucht man eine serielle Konsole. Wie kriege ich das mit einem Seriell to LAN Adapter hin?

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

----------

## schmidicom

Meinst du sowas hier

http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/learn-to-use-a-serial-console-on-linux/157

oder doch eher das?

http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/serial-console.txt

----------

## Tinitus

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Meinst du sowas hier
> 
> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/learn-to-use-a-serial-console-on-linux/157
> 
> oder doch eher das?
> ...

 

Soweit ist das klar. Nur die Rechner stehen räumlich weit voneinander entfernt. Die einzige Verbindung ist ein Ethernetkabel was aber auch schon zur Netzwerkverbindung genutzt wird  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Meinst du sowas hier
> 
> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/learn-to-use-a-serial-console-on-linux/157
> 
> oder doch eher das?
> ...

 

Du könntest theoretisch das Ethernetkabel mit Splittern vorne und hinten verbinden der dir 4 Adern für Ethernet und 4 Adern für RS232 bereitstellt ^^ (damit haste immernoch die Möglichkeit auf 100MB/s und Serieller Console ^^)

----------

## Tinitus

Leider keine Chance, da 2 Switch dazwischen, VOIP Telefone, TV Streaming etc.

Deshalb bin ich auf diesen Dreh gekommen. Ich dachte jemand hätte so was schon gemacht.

Trotzdem danke für Eure Tipps.

----------

## schmidicom

Damit sollte es dann aber eigentlich funktionieren:

http://www.arp.com/b2c_arp/enterprise/shop-chde10/Moxa-Serial-Server-10-100-1x-RS232.do?&product=430557

----------

